# NDG! Original 1991 'Stephen Davies' Washburn N4 (+pics of my entire SEC collection)



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

NGD! Picked it up yesterday and have been able to give it a few good plays... and LOVING IT!!!


This is one of the original first run Washburn N4s when they were being built by Stephen Davies (the guy who invented the Stephen's Extended Cutaway). After this first run they were built by Washburn (with several noticeable differences). I've wanted an N4 for a while, and hoped that I might get a shot picking up a Davies, then this one crossed my path this week!


Man oh man, what a guitar! The tone, the feel, the fit and finish, and that shape is like it was carved next to my body!


I bought it from the original owner. Really nice guy by the way, with a crazy collection of vintage guitars and amps! (He also lives in a beautiful house in one of the most affluent neighborhoods in all of Toronto) He was a really stand up fella, and was really glad this guitar was going to someone who can appreciate the history behind it.


It's in great condition aside from some obvious pick wear (normal for old N4s) and some wear near the pickup selector; I'm not adverse to some natural wear on a guitar though! There are some really nice details to the alder, with a few dark knots here and there (they didn't show up that well in the pics below, but you get the idea). The neck and frets are in superb shape. The guitar has been cared for very well!


So there ya have it, I managed to snag a Davies N4, and I can hardly believe it! I just love the feel of the Stephen's Extended Cutaway, and adding the N4 to the group is a no-brainer!


I'll take a pic soon of all four of my SEC guitars together. (At bottom are two pics of my other three SEC guitars, Davies Tele, Washburn EC29, Washburn DC60E).




























And my others (Davies built custom Tele, Washburn DC60E, Washburn EC29):


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I think those cutaways feel fantastic. I dont like playing mine, but I do like picking them up and just feeling that smooth heel less neck..............


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Right on, it is a unique sensation as you glide up the neck. The neck through cutaway on the white guitar is even more extreme than the ones on the N4 and Tele. Playing at the 12th fret you could swear you were only at the 9th.

I have become so accustomed to playing guitars with the Stephen's Extended Cutaway, that I have a moment of confusion when I suddenly hit the 4-bolt joint on traditionally built guitars. I've gone so far down the SEC road at this point that it would be very hard for me to go back!


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I have 2 of the 29s and 1 36. I always wanted to try the 26 fret version because it was kind of a middle ground between the EC and the N...........


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Those are fine looking guitars. Never seen one before


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh geez, three EC series guitars? You're not foolin' around! I run a facebook fanpage where people post pics of their SEC guitars, no pressure, but if you're interested, upload some pics for us all to enjoy!

Or, just join up and keep up to date on SEC news!

Someone in Greece is selling his super rare flamed maple EC29 right now, so you might be interested in that (click just above the wall to show posts from 'Everyone'). Every once in a while I post an EC26 for sale, even some recent ones might still be available, worth checking out.

Here's the link (click the 'Photos' link at the left side of the page to see the various picture albums):
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Fans-of-the-Stephens-Extended-Cutaway/177407678973676


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Those are fine looking guitars. Never seen one before


Thanks! I just love 'em!


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice guitar!!!

I've always liked those Washburn's........I was gonna comment how much I really dug those (32 fret?) models Washburn made too, when there ya go and own a white one!


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

ThePass said:


> Nice guitar!!!
> 
> I've always liked those Washburn's........I was gonna comment how much I really dug those (32 fret?) models Washburn made too, when there ya go and own a white one!


Thanks man! 

Those Washburns came in 26, 29, and 36 fret versions. Really some crazy designs, and so much fun to play!

Aside from a the crazy 29 frets and the neck-through Stephen's Extended Cutaway, the EC29 (the white one) has a built in powered mid boost and a coil tap in the humbucker. It's actually quite versatile considering the insane looking shred design.

Man, this stuff is endless fun!


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Just thought I'd update this thread. I managed to score another Stephen's guitar!

This one is a Model S with a Solid alder/flamed maple body, rosewood fretboard, tobacco burst finish, schaller floyd, and of course the SEC neck joint.


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice Washburns...I remember selling those back in the day...

Still have a couple of KC90s and MGs...


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice. I have a couple of Korean-made Washburns featuring that amazing Stephens Extended Cutaway. Both have been converted and both play very well. I'm not so keen on the sparkle finishes but at least they're pretty subtle. Good hardware on them, too. I'll have to shoot a new picture of them since they've been converted.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice Washburns there xbolt, I have a similar one to the last one you posted, but just in red.

CC, that S is beautiful! S, T, Tabernac!


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for checking them out guys! It's fun to have a bit of a show-off session during new guitar week!

xbolt: those guitars looks awesome! I see you also have several of those old Washburn hard cases to go along with them; they're quite hard to find nowadays!

Maxer: I'd love to hear more about your SEC guitars! I run a facebook fanpage where I collect and post pictures of all the SEC guitars I find. Perhaps you could share a picture or two? Here' s the fanpage: Washburn N4 and Stephen's Extended Cutaway Guitars | Facebook

Sulphur: Thanks!!


----------



## neilli (Nov 22, 2009)

I've always fancied a nice N4, but have never had the money when the right ones have come up. What's the difference between the original Stephens guitars and the Washburn versions?


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

neilli said:


> I've always fancied a nice N4, but have never had the money when the right ones have come up. What's the difference between the original Stephens guitars and the Washburn versions?


There are a few major differences. First of all, the guitars built in 1991 were all built in Seattle at the Davies shop (Stephen's Stringed Instruments) by Davies and his luthiers. The necks were all made by Davies, then he would personally match each neck to a body for perfect fit. About 1000 Davies N4s were made before production was handed off to Washburn in late 1991/early 1992. They all have a Kahler Steeler trems (Kahler stopped making bridges at the end of 1991, then started up again later on), so the Kahler is a dead giveaway for a Davies N4. The shape of the shark fin is different between Davies N4s vs later Washburn made ones. 

Good information can be found on the N4 wikipedia page, as well at the RJW Guitar Repair website. Richard from RJW was one of the luthiers who worked with Davies in Seattle, and he still builds and repairs SEC guitars today at his shop. He's one of the top experts on SSI guitars and all SEC guitars. 

Some links are provided below (the RJW links go directly to the info on N4s. There's a lot more info on SSI and SEC guitars if you browse his sub menu system on the left of the page. Clicking a topic will reveal subcategories). In the third link, use the right arrow to move to the next image(s). Below each photo is specific information about the N4.

Washburn N4 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Washburn SEC Guitars
N4 Stuff


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Clean Channel said:


> Maxer: I'd love to hear more about your SEC guitars! I run a facebook fanpage where I collect and post pictures of all the SEC guitars I find. Perhaps you could share a picture or two? Here' s the fanpage: Washburn N4 and Stephen's Extended Cutaway Guitars | Facebook


Hey, Clean: glad to post some pix... but I left FB quite some time ago and have no plans ever to return. You ever set up a fanpage on G+ however, look me up. Meantime, here are some pix of my Washburn twins, complete with a couple of detailed shots on the purple one's conversion. Still have to shoot them as a fully converted pair sometime, but you'll get the idea. Weird thing is - and I've said this before - these guitars came to me from two different sellers via Craigslist, separated over a period of several months - but they have successive serial numbers! Just a bit of a fluke. These are good mid-range guitars - the Buzz Feiten intonation system, mini grovers, pull-up coil tap, H-S-H configuration... they sound great and I've never been tempted to replace the pups.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey Maxer,

Thanks for the pics! 

Now that you mention you have two WG780s and their consecutive serial numbers, I actually recall you mentioning your guitars in another post/forum in the past. I actually already have several pictures of your guitars! I hadn't seen any of the purple one before you made it hard tail; looks great!

One interesting piece of Canadian Stephen's Extended Cutaway news is that the lead guitarist of Simple Plan (Canadian band) wanted a tele with the SEC. He commissioned a builder in Australia to custom build him one. The builder then chronicled the entire process in a series of youtube vids. Here's the last one, showing the finished product:

[video=youtube;wJldBTL0_wE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJldBTL0_wE[/video]


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Wow, that's a sweet Tele. I really dig the look of a SEC, especially from the front; that blonde wooden triangle is such a signature image. I've never seen any SEC necks in anything but rock maple; I wonder if one was ever made in, say, mahogany?


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Maxer said:


> Wow, that's a sweet Tele. I really dig the look of a SEC, especially from the front; that blonde wooden triangle is such a signature image. I've never seen any SEC necks in anything but rock maple; I wonder if one was ever made in, say, mahogany?


Yep, there are lots of SEC guitars with necks made with other woods, particularly on N series guitars (I've seen N3s, N4s, N5s, N6s, and N7s with non-maple necks). I have hundreds of SEC pics uploaded on the facebook page, but since you can't check there, I've quickly uploaded a couple to photobucket to give you an idea (sorry would upload more, but on mobile right now. BTW, see next two posts to see Teles with the SEC):


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Also, if you like Teles, check these out:


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

continued...


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Beautiful! Appreciate how many of the Teles incorporate the SEC in such a subtle, understated manner. Nice! They still are totally in keeping withe the Tele vibe and shape.

Funny timing. I was just thinking of how my Washburns get so little love from my guitar friends and online associates. I guess I think of the SEC as one of those 'sleeper' features that many players are simply don't even know about. On the other hand, I'm sure there are those who've tried the neck design and don't care for 'em... not that I've ever met one in person, mind you.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah, it's something that so many guitarists have never given a fair shake. I think if more people were exposed to it, we'd see a lot more guitars with the SEC. 

The reason(s) it didn't take off at the time are varied. It was right at the end of the shred 80s, and there was a popular push towards grunge etc. People weren't thinking that much above the 12th fret. Nowadays it's a much different environment, and I'm seeing more and more SEC guitars out there.

I have found people who tried the SEC and didn't like it (on forums). They always say they miss the heel on a 4 bolt guitar! Some people are just too set in their ways I guess. Imagine the fuss they'd have made if the SEC was standard then someone invented the 4 bolt in the late 80s.


----------

